# Highly Valuable Black Walnut?



## djg (Jan 5, 2021)

I know log prices can be all over the place but I heard something today I couldn't believe. Maybe fishermen aren't the only ones who stretch the truth.

I guy I know said recently he sold a Walnut log to a company that builds mantels (rustic?) for almost $10k. Could that be true? This is in the Midwest and none of that eastern or western stuff. I'm assuming it could be in the 24" to 36" diameter range and probably straight grained.

Could a log demand such a price? I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2021)

I highly doubt it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 5, 2021)

If it would, I just saw a couple that big yesterday. They were getting ready to take a cruise overseas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Last fall, my Nephew (in Illinois) sold 32 walnut trees ranging from 20" to 36" DBH. That was for standing trees, several of which were veneer grade trees. They ended up paying him $16,000 for the bunch. The company is one that only deals in walnut. He was told that these trees were on the way to a company with a large project in Germany.

I didn't see a breakdown on a per tree price, but after they were laying on the ground, they came back to further evaluate the logs and ended up giving him an additional $4000 over the original contract price of $12,000.

I can see a company paying a premium for a specific need, but not paying a price like that. While that size walnuts are not overly common around here, they aren't extremely rare either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Jan 5, 2021)

I didn't believe him either, so I'm not a total idiot. I always try to give a guy the benefit of doubt. I just told the guy "really" and "wow". Didn't make an issue with his comment because I had no way to prove it.
Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 5, 2021)

Probably for tree length log. Many reach even higher $$ if cut and can be inspected. Here is an article of one that brought much more $$. https://www.forestdatanetwork.com/n...nut-draws-attention-and-high-prices-from-afar

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2021)

I remember a 50"+ DBH Black walnut log that was 40' up to the first branch. It was 110' tall, had branches that were log quality, enough wood to overfill a tri-axle log truck. It was on a federal prison property. Our collage prof had us measure it using trig, along with several tools. It was just a dozen feet or so from the fence. A few students jumped the fence, using canvas to cover the barbed wire, just to touch the damn thing. Feds wouldn't allow it to be put on the state or national big tree registry, to limit attention. 

So, I'd say there are trees out there that demand such prices, but few.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm trying to think of how I would explain that to a judge. "Your Honor, I broke into prison to touch a tree. I just couldn't help myself"....


Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 5, 2021)

i have laughed about this many times

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 5, 2021)

this one too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I'm trying to think of how I would explain that to a judge. "Your Honor, I broke into prison to touch a tree. I just couldn't help myself"....
> 
> 
> Alan



Collage kids, we did a lot of "strange things" back then...looking back, in some ways, wish I was one of the kids that went over the fence. Being about 300 pounds back then, I worried about damaging the fence or hurting myself or others to do so.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 6, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I'm trying to think of how I would explain that to a judge. "Your Honor, I broke into prison to touch a tree. I just couldn't help myself"....
> 
> 
> Alan



Dendrophiliacs....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

